# Ludwig badged Colson??



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2015)

Only seen Schwinn Ludwigs...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=221969694679


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 24, 2015)

What are the two objects sitting on the rear rack????


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> What are the two objects sitting on the rear rack????




Maybe bookends or something? Probably a pic at the swap or flea market where it was found.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 24, 2015)

Huffman had them also, it was a bike shop in Cincinnati


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2015)

This is only the second time I have ever seen this badge on an original bike. There are a million of these badges around. Just rarely seen on bikes.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 24, 2015)

catfish said:


> This is only the second time I have ever seen this badge on an original bike. There are a million of these badges around. Just rarely seen on bikes.




I've had a few original Huffmans with the Ludwig badge, theres others around here but I'm only about 30 miles from both Cincinnati & Dayton, odd you don't see more in other parts of the country,


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 24, 2015)

*Ludwig badged bicycle*





 here's a 38-39 Ludwig badged Huffman from Middletown oh 20 mi from cincy


----------

